# Quick Question on members list



## pdswife (Dec 23, 2008)

I've PM'd Katie about this but... I'm horrid at waiting for answers so I'm sending out an SOS....


If you go to the members list page and there is an N/A after the members name in the LAST POST spot...does that mean that the person is no longer a member of DC???

THANK YOU!!!!!

smiles, Trish


----------



## Dove (Dec 23, 2008)

*or not/around...lol*


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2008)

Hang in there, Trish, help is on its way.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe, did you try and click on the members name and see what their status is? Maybe gimme the name so we can see what you are talking about?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Mav!  Katie is helping me out!


----------

